# USC ANIMATION 2015



## loki lover (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey guys- 

Thought I'd create a thread for anybody applying to USC for Animation 2015. I just submitted my application the 15th for the MFA program. 

It would be awesome to communicate between each other and see everyone's progression.


----------



## Travis Leake (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like nobody in animation checking the film school boards...


----------



## loki lover (Mar 10, 2015)

hahah i got so excited when I was notified that somebody had replied to my thread!!!! lol pretty disappointed I haven't heard or seen anything from fellow animation students. I haven't heard anything from USC either- the wait is stresssssssful!


----------

